# Old Pulley Window Repair



## mamafusits (Sep 12, 2010)

Afternoon all  i have just recently purchased a pre-1920's money pit and need some advice on window repair. Out of 16 single pane pulley windows, one is working, kind of...so this is a first for me and have no idea where to begin. Heres the general overall condition of the windows:
massive amounts of paint, will not open at all, pulleys are intact, some remant ropes can be seen, no idea if weights are still intact. Thankfully glass is in decent to good condition and wood/frame seems to be as well. So i'm going for the full monty here. Complete restoration.....please if anyone can point me in the right direction i would be ever so grateful!!!!!:help:


----------



## gatorfan (Sep 13, 2010)

Here's a decent walkthrough.  Be warned this is is a time consuming process-- takes a few days, mostly curing/drying time-- but it's well worth the effort both in terms of cost as well as retaining historical detail.  We have 30+ of them (nearly all originally painted shut) in our 1910 and we're slowly redoing them a few at at time.  Most of the windows are two different sizes, so we cut a few "standard" plywood pieces to seal the openings while we work.

Matt


----------



## mamafusits (Sep 13, 2010)

Thanks a bunch! Also do you have any idea about the probability of the weights still being in existance within the weight pockets..is that the right term?? anyways the rope remnants are there and look to be cut at the top of the sill. Do you have any info on how to repair the pulley system?


----------



## gatorfan (Sep 13, 2010)

They're probably in there.  The pulleys probably don't require much repair, just get some replacement rope and put a little oil or graphite between the pulley and the center pin and they'll be fine.  In our case we are having to do some paint scraping but they otherwise work fine.


----------



## GBR (Sep 13, 2010)

How to fix everything for dummies - Google Books

[ame=http://www.google.com/search?tbs=bks%3A1&tbo=1&q=fixing+window+pulleys&btnG=Search+Books#q=fixing+window+pulleys&hl=en&tbo=1&tbs=bks:1,bkv&source=lnt&sa=X&ei=vM6OTPyFBM_YnAfsneC5DA&ved=0CBUQpwU&fp=ab5cdb1806fef4aa]fixing window pulleys - Google Search[/ame]

Gary


----------

